# عايزين قسم للفيديوهات الاسلاميه او الفضائح الاسلاميه في التليفزيون



## EL GeNeRalllll (11 سبتمبر 2009)

*  عايزين قسم للفيديوهات الاسلاميه او الفضائح الاسلاميه في التليفزيون*​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (11 سبتمبر 2009)

*هو هتلاقيه بقسم الحوار الاسلامى مشمحتاجين فيديو اخى 
لان الاقسام الفرعيه الكتير بتقل المنتدى ومدام فى منتدى اسلامى شامل يبقى غانينا عن الاقسام الفرعيه
الرب يباركك*


----------



## just member (15 سبتمبر 2009)

*هو من رأيى الشخصى لا اكثر*
**
*ان فى مواضيع بتنزل بالقسم الاسلامى بتكون كتير حيوية وبتحتوى على فيديوهات وتسجيلات صوت كمان*
*وبالتالى ينقدر نحصر هاد بالقسم*
*بغير بصراحة انى بستخسر قسم كامل لها التفاهات *
*او بمعنى أخر ان ملها اهمية تذكر منشان حتى نهتم بيها*
*لاننا عارفينها كويس ومن غير فضايح حتى*
*سامحنى هاد رأيى الشخصى وانا وضعتة بمحبة*
*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## antonius (21 سبتمبر 2009)

كان لها قسم سابقا وتم دمجه بالاسلامي...
احنا يا حبيبي افضل منهم...
دعنا لا ندور "فضائح"..وانما نشتغل بالمهم


----------



## aymonded (7 أكتوبر 2009)

*سلام لنفسك يا أحلى غالي*
*و يا ترى إيه الغرض من اننا نضع فضائح وغيرها من مثل هذه الموضوعات التي لا تليق بنا وضعها على الأطلاق ، لأنه ما معنى وضعها إلا للسخرية أو التريقة على الآخرين وهذا ليس من صفات المحبة الحقيقية التي من الله ، ولا معنى أن أقول للمفلس انت مفلس ، عوض هذا اكتب ما يشبع قلبه ويوريه واضع مناقشة عملية واضحة دون ان أسخر منه أو أهينه باأ حال حتى لو هو تطاول وأهانني لأن ليس من حقي أن أهين أي إنسان مهما كان أو أظهر نقائصة بهذه الطريقة لأن صورة الله فيه أن شئت أم أبيت ، وطبعاً هذا رأيي الشخصي الخاص بي وحدي يا جميل !!!*

*أقبل مني كل حب وتقدير ، النعمة معك كل حين *​


----------

